# Mike Whitehead is now a registered Sex Offender!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> Report: Whitehead Strikes Plea for Attempted Sexual Assault
> Wednesday, September 14, 2011
> by Mike Whitman ([email protected])
> 
> ...


One thing that pisses me off about MMA is how some of the fighters can act like complete douchebags. Seriously, WTF Mike!:sign04:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> One thing that pisses me off about MMA is how some of the fighters can act like complete douchebags. Seriously, WTF Mike!:sign04:


hes been a scumbag for year and been arrested a bit


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

> According to the report, one of the women is claiming that she woke up that night to find her pants down and Whitehead having sex with her. The woman told police she asked him to stop, and the fighter reportedly continued for “about three minutes” before complying


I had to laugh. Am I a bad person?

He's a scumbag alright but the fact that he didn't get charged for **** tells me that there's more to this story.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Wait so two women.. Are sleeping in bed with mike.. Willingly.. After drinking... I don't know that I could ever have convicted him given the situation. 

Its kind of like.. A girl giving a guy a bj... Then he reaches down and grabs one of her boobs.. SEXUAL ASSAULT! :dunno:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Wait so two women.. Are sleeping in bed with mike.. Willingly.. After drinking... I don't know that I could ever have convicted him given the situation.
> 
> Its kind of like.. A girl giving a guy a bj... Then he reaches down and grabs one of her boobs.. SEXUAL ASSAULT! :dunno:


another lesson xeb, man can only win against a women in a fist fight, everything else we cant


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's late so I'm playing detective again.

I'm looking for cases where an adult male accused a woman of sexual assault. So far I couldn't find any. Not surprising though. What judge would believe him he didn't want the hot chick to fondle his balls while he was sleeping? :confused02:



UFC_OWNS said:


> another lesson xeb, man can only win against a women in a fist fight, everything else we cant


I'm pretty sure I'd lose that too. Depends though... is he hot?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mike Whitehead: When Surprise Sex Goes Wrong


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

A lot of information about the case would appear to not have been included in this article. Personally, if I invite a girl(s) to sleep in my bed, it's for one reason and one reason only. If that's not in the gameplan then those girls can take a damned taxi or walk home.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

> Whitehead is *accused of inviting* the women to sleep in his bed that night.


:laugh:


> attempted sexual assault


The fact that it's "attempted" makes it even more confusing. Does it mean he tried to assault her but failed because she went along with it?:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's late so I'm playing detective again.
> 
> I'm looking for cases where an adult male accused a woman of sexual assault. So far I couldn't find any. Not surprising though. What judge would believe him he didn't want the hot chick to fondle his balls while he was sleeping? :confused02:
> 
> ...


He?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder what ever happened with his grow op.



> LVPD detectives went to Whitehead's residence on April 10 to serve a search warrant for evidence of the alleged assault and found him absent. They did, however, discover a marijuana-grow operation that consisted of at least 50 plants, Morgan said.
> 
> Upon discovery of the marijuana plants, the detectives called narcotics officers, who in turn issued a search warrant for the plants and confiscated them.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess that's what they call bad karma.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I guess that's what they call bad karma.


you didn't put on the david caruso glasses when you said that


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you didn't put on the david caruso glasses when you said that


Alright, I'll try it again.

I guess that's what they call... *puts on glasses*... bad karma. 

Enter The Who


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Alright, I'll try it again.
> 
> I guess that's what they call... *puts on glasses*... bad karma.
> 
> Enter The Who


 u make troll smile


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The fact that it's "attempted" makes it even more confusing. Does it mean he tried to assault her but failed because she went along with it?:confused02:


When a fat guy does it its creepy and a crime. When I do it, its cute :thumb02:


----------

